# Nuke back in business



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Nuke, Dave Burley is back in business with a new website

http://www.motorhomehelp.com

I've registered and hope the find some old friends there.

Don


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

hmmm - I really wonder why Nuke has done this (beyond having a restrictive covenant after selling out MHF to VS which meant he couldn't for a couple of years). having yet another m/h forum is just diluting the spread of posters. there's been enough criticism of what VS have done with this one and posters have drifted off elsewhere to Fun, Moaners, Wilders, Outandabout, Fruitcakes and more recently Motorhomer - plus the plethora of Facebook groups - that I don't see what Nuke hopes to achieve with yet another forum.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Another Forum where I can irritate people .........

:wav::wav::wav::wav:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I see NUKE is now directly e-mailing all previous members :wink2:

tony


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Maybe he want's another group of people he can make money out of. Count me out.

Malcolm


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Why? Same reasons as last time. 1) Draw people to his products/services. 2) Sell the list on when it's served its purpose. 

The sole purpose of being in business is to make money. What other reason could there be? But there's a new generation of motorhomers out there, and all's fair in love and war. Us 'old-timers' would not be his prime target market in any case. We already have (almost) all the 'stuff' we're likely to buy for our moho's.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

It's 'orrible ...text faint tiny (ctrl + doesn't make it any better)


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi! Welcome back! Graham.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> I see NUKE is now directly e-mailing all previous members :wink2:
> 
> tony


I think I put him in Spam ages ago.

I have joined so I can keep my eye on you lot, but I do wonder how long before he starts spamming everyone with his services, already done it on here, despite him not liking it when it was his site, but hey ho, he'll probably sell it on in a years or two.

Pudsey Bear on there not K&L


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> hmmm - I really wonder why Nuke has done this (beyond having a restrictive covenant after selling out MHF to VS which meant he couldn't for a couple of years). having yet another m/h forum is just diluting the spread of posters. there's been enough criticism of what VS have done with this one and posters have drifted off elsewhere to Fun, Moaners, Wilders, Outandabout, Fruitcakes and more recently Motorhomer - plus the plethora of Facebook groups - that I don't see what Nuke hopes to achieve with yet another forum.


Sales from his shop, he will do just what Johns Cross did on here, but with less respect from the members I guess.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A new member called Daffodil has asked for a subs lounge............... I wonder ????........ could it be, surely not ? :-D

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> >


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just noticed the email, will go and have a look. No harm in registering, you don't have to post.
peedee


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

When I tried the link I just got a message saying 'Bandwidth Limit Exceeded'. Does this indicate that people are joining in droves, or that the website has already screwed up?


Chris


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

ChrisandJohn said:


> When I tried the link I just got a message saying 'Bandwidth Limit Exceeded'. Does this indicate that people are joining in droves, or that the website has already screwed up?
> 
> Chris


Looks like more people are viewing than the site can cope with, he will have to pay for extra.
Or it could be a dos attack from a competitor.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

ChrisandJohn said:


> When I tried the link I just got a message saying 'Bandwidth Limit Exceeded'. Does this indicate that people are joining in droves, or that the website has already screwed up?
> 
> Chris


Issue with bandwidth their end it says.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Working again, someone must have put another 50p in the meter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> A new member called Daffodil has asked for a subs lounge............... I wonder ????........ could it be, surely not ? :-D
> 
> Terry


That user name could be a 'spoiler' either if it is false - or if it is the old one.:surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I looked :roll: but didn't find anything.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sales from his shop, he will do just what Johns Cross did on here, but with less respect from the members I guess.


Kev

I think that direct comparison with Peter at John's Cross was a bit unfair.

As you suggest, Peter got more respect because, although he was obviously on MHF in the hope of business, he never openly advertised. I can remember several posts where he added his knowledge, even on products that he did not sell. Even those who knew his company sold stuff, knew that his knowledge and opinions were not totally biased and worth listening to.

Chris at Premier was another example of an insider in the industry who contributed, and since he was an employee, with as far as I know no financial interest in the company, he had no vested interest.

We have lost the input of some of these people within the accessories supply chain who have experience of the products they are offered by manufacturers/salesman and of the after-sales servicing of those products - good or bad.

Fortunately we have others like Peter(Lesterdiesel) with good battey-building knowledge, but not selling to MHomers, and also his engineering knowledge. I just quote him as an example - no disrespect to others with similar expertise.

I cannot imagine those sort of people wanting to go onto a Nuke forum, nor him accepting them. 'Closed shop' comes to mind.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might have not worded it very well Geoff, Peter and Chris seemed to genuinely be interested in helping people out if the could, quite a lot of times for free, I had a lot of help from Peter, he would PM me and invite me to speak to one of their tech staff, I don' t recall Nuke doing that, but he may have, yes they did make sales off the back of their involvement with MHF, but it wasn't in your face all the time, with Nuke it is, it just rankles a bit.

I'm a helpful chap by nature, always have been when in business, sometimes I profited from it, but mostly not, other than in people giving me a level of trust that I wasn't in it to empty their pockets, I do wish I'd got into Mohos a lot earlier in life, it is a business I could enjoy, not from running a shop, just being involved with my hobby.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm there too


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Might have not worded it very well Geoff, Peter and Chris seemed to genuinely be interested in helping people out if the could, quite a lot of times for free, I had a lot of help from Peter, he would PM me and invite me to speak to one of their tech staff, I don' t recall Nuke doing that, but he may have, yes they did make sales off the back of their involvement with MHF, but it wasn't in your face all the time, with Nuke it is, it just rankles a bit.
> 
> I'm a helpful chap by nature, always have been when in business, sometimes I profited from it, but mostly not, other than in people giving me a level of trust that I wasn't in it to empty their pockets, I do wish I'd got into Mohos a lot earlier in life, it is a business I could enjoy, not from running a shop, just being involved with my hobby.


Kev

We seem to be along the same line there so that is good.

Geoff


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

emjaiuk said:


> Maybe he want's another group of people he can make money out of. Count me out.
> 
> Malcolm


Exactly my thoughts, I was a long standing member of before when it was at its height but I will also be counted out.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Joined for a look round (on there as kelpie)
Jools


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> We seem to be along the same line there so that is good.
> 
> Geoff


You have my deepest sympathy Geoff, if your thought processes are similar to mine


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Joined for a look round (on there as kelpie)
> Jools


And your thoughts are?????

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not the Kelpie on Owners then?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,ve never had an email from him, cos he probably knows what my response would be.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

coppo said:


> I,ve never had an email from him, cos he probably knows what my response would be.


You live in Teesdale man.

A runner with a note in a cleft stick should be along soon. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:d :d


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Deffo missed your humour Jim.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

747 said:


> You live in Teesdale man.
> 
> A runner with a note in a cleft stick should be along soon. :wink2:


Runner just been, I turned him round, shoved the cleft stick up his a*se and he started running, sorry limping back. I,ll not tell you what I wrote on the note first though but the second word was off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bog maybe


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

No, not bog, its what you do to a pheasant you have just shot.

PLUCK.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not a pheasant plucker
I'm a pheasant plucker's mate
I'm only plucking pheasants
'cos the pheasant pluckers late


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or

i am not the pheasant plucker
i am the pheasant pluckers daughter
sat here plucking pheasents
where the pheasant plucker ought to

Or 

the pheasants pluckers have on gone on strike
hence i plucking pheasants which is a job i dont like
and i not the pheasent plucker brother
i am the pheasant pluckers mother

Or

i am not the pheasent pluckers brother
because pheasent plucking i cant
i am the pheasent pluckers mother
teaching pheasant plucking to him and his aunt

Unashamedly nicked from a Homers thread.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> You live in Teesdale man.
> 
> A runner with a note in a cleft stick should be along soon. :wink2:


He lives in Upper (outer Mongolia) Teesdale though. He runs the risk of being burned at the stake just for using a computer as its considered Witchcraft.

Remember American Werewolf in London? "Stick to the roads!"


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> *He lives in Upper (outer Mongolia) Teesdale though*. He runs the risk of being burned at the stake just for using a computer as its considered Witchcraft.
> 
> Remember American Werewolf in London? "Stick to the roads!"


How many times do I have I point out to you that he lives in the County Palatine of Durham, Ruled by the Prince Bishops, as opposed to the Rough Riding of Yorkshire on the other side of the Tees. I realise that you moved there to feel more comfortable in those surroundings, but are still enticed back to Co. Durham by such delights as the chippy in Barney.

Please save this post for future reference and give me the file name, so that if you forget the facts, I shall only have to refer to that without wearing out my fingers re-typing.:smile2:

Now remember which forum you are on before thinking of calling me a ****.:wink2::laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> How many times do I have I point out to you that he lives in the County Palatine of Durham, Ruled by the Prince Bishops, as opposed to the Rough Riding of Yorkshire on the other side of the Tees. I realise that you moved there to feel more comfortable in those surroundings, but are still enticed back to Co. Durham by such delights as the chippy in Barney.
> 
> Please save this post for future reference and give me the file name, so that if you forget the facts, I shall only have to refer to that without wearing out my fingers re-typing.:smile2:
> 
> Now remember which forum you are on before thinking of calling me a ****.:wink2::laugh:


Your out of date although its confusing. We both live in Teesdale so County Durham but I have a Yorkshire Address as Bottom Shagna is south of the Tees but politically is in Durham and part of Teesdale. No, I cant understand it either.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Your out of date although its confusing. We both live in Teesdale so County Durham but I have a Yorkshire Address as Bottom Shagna is south of the Tees but politically is in Durham and part of Teesdale. No, I cant understand it either.


Must be a lot of places like that Barry, we used to live in Cambridgeshire, but our postal address was Hertfordshire.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Your out of date although its confusing. We both live in Teesdale so County Durham but I have a Yorkshire Address as Bottom Shagna is south of the Tees but politically is in Durham and part of Teesdale. No, I cant understand it either.


Just had a look at the Council map and I see how much it has changed; even Barningham(although not the Moor) and the whole of the Greta valley are included. How things change.

But I am sure that you have posted that you live in N.Yorks, haven't you?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Just had a look at the Council map and I see how much it has changed; even Barningham(although not the Moor) and the whole of the Greta valley are included. How things change.
> 
> But I am sure that you have posted that you live in N.Yorks, haven't you?
> 
> Geoff


Yes, My official postal address says Richmond, North Yorkshire but I pay my utilities to Teesdale. There was a sign just outside the village saying "Durham Country land of Prince Bishops" but some mad yokel defaced it several times, then it got shot at and eventually removed.  Maybe we will just become an independent state like Monaco. We can stay in the EU then.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Until last April I lived in Todmorden for 11 years. Todmorden is in West Yorkshire but the address was Todmorden, Lancashire. Before I moved North I lived in the London Borough of Bexley, but my address was Bexleyheath, Kent, so I'm completely used to living on the edge. None of it seems to matter now as you only need to use your postal town and postcode.


Chris

PS I've joined Nuke's new site as ChrisD.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Until last April I lived in Todmorden for 11 years. Todmorden is in West Yorkshire but the address was Todmorden, Lancashire. Before I moved North I lived in the London Borough of Bexley, but my address was Bexleyheath, Kent, so I'm completely used to living on the edge. None of it seems to matter now as you only need to use your postal town and postcode.
> 
> Chris
> 
> PS I've joined Nuke's new site as ChrisD.


See you are moving closer to my home town of Sowerby Bridge.:wink2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I,d love to know what it is about this fellow Nuke, if he opened a Chinese masochistic brothel there would be loads following him and joining.

Well not me, oh no.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Matchlock said:


> See you are moving closer to my home town of Sowerby Bridge.:wink2:


Yes, that's one of the reasons I moved. My son and daughter both live in Sowerby Bridge now and I was feeling a bit out on a limb in Walsden. Almost everywhere we usually wanted to go was in the Hebden, Sowerby Bridge, Halifax direction and it can take an age to go along the valley as there is usually some sort of hold-up.

Chris


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Yes, that's one of the reasons I moved. My son and daughter both live in Sowerby Bridge now and I was feeling a bit out on a limb in Walsden. Almost everywhere we usually wanted to go was in the Hebden, Sowerby Bridge, Halifax direction and it can take an age to go along the valley as there is usually some sort of hold-up.
> 
> Chris


I left when I was 26 (1977), it was still a mill town then, just, I still pop back to visit my mother and sister.
It has changed a lot, more touristy now, catching up with Hebden, used to visit the crags a lot.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> And your thoughts are?????
> 
> Andy


Bit too soon to tell. Could be more of the same. Will see how it goes. Jools


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not the Kelpie on Owners then?


That will confuse people. Nope, am not on owners. Jools


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I registered after hassle but had already received an e-mail about it presumably from his ODB database ...........

Like others I question why? Money obviously but I suspect it will not develop as this one did as the market is already saturated with such things and I doubt there is room for yet another.

He quotes that his technical experts will participate - presumbly that means the ODB staff plus any others that he encourages to participate but I doubt that he will persuade Peter from John's Cross to change his opinion or loyalty. 

I also wonder whether people will seek help now as MH are so common and the internet so well known that very few owners will go through the hassle of registering to seek opinions to problems c/w how it was 15 years ago......

I wonder how long a restriction VS insisted on (if they did) and whether they allowed him to migrate the database of members and use it...... It certainly seems that he is using data that was submitted to this site years ago.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just another hiccup I suppose. :surprise:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I tried the link and got this 

Bandwidth Limit Exceeded
The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/her bandwidth limit. Please try again later.



Dave


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Aren't technical problems par for the course on his forums?:grin2:



Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now why would you say that > >


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Some of the members on here make me laugh, since it opened nearly a thousand people have signed up. Give the guy credit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd you don't like smileys then innit Drew


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Every day for the past year or so you and others have continued to complain about the way this site is being run, I don't suppose Dave (Nuke) had any idea how quickly his new forum would take off.

I challenge you to list the members of this site who post on here nearly every day. It will surprise you, it is the same people who keep this site going, without them it would come to a standstill. At least his new site is is growing, unlike this one.

*Odd you don't like smileys then innit Drew *

*Innit Kev?*

I can't and never will understand why people post on here and then change the whole meaning of their post by using these evil *Whatnots* they certainly don't make me smile, just the opposite.

And NO I didn't get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

His new site isn't as good as the old one yet, it may or may not be any good, I post on both if I see anything of interest though.

I think the earlier post was a bit tongue in cheek, but no mine so can't be sure, just a guess.

Smileys rule though, almost everyone uses them, must just be a blind spot for you I suppose, each to their own, but do you not smile or wink when in a face to face conversation, strange if you don't.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Smileys rule though, *almost everyone uses them,* must just be a blind spot for you I suppose.

If everybody jumped off a cliff, would you follow them?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why not, I often put my head in the oven too, nice and warm in there


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to ask as I have a image of you jumping up and down screaming every time you see a smiley, what effect do they have on you Drew :?:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I don't jump up and down, I've passed that stage.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Drew said:


> I don't jump up and down, I've passed that stage.


Ah But thats just a posh smiley. You have used the image of a man with steam coming out if his ears to show the emotion your feeling. Just sayin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad to hear it dRew.

Okay, just so you understand, my last post was a bit of a tease, taking the wee a bit, and you took it that way, (fortunately) but you could also have been very P***ed off too, and rightly so, I took a chance as I do know you're a funny chap, but a smiley or a wink would have made it it obvious, so you see smileys can and do have their place in forums. I also take the Mick out of peeps with no smiley, sort of dead pan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have sympathy with Drew's views on smileys. Others are free to use them of course but I don't use them and often find it impossible when reading posts which include them to understand what this or that smiley is intended to mean. I hope to understand and convey meanings using words. 

Having been criticised recently for not using them I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I have to ask as I have a image of you jumping up and down screaming :?:





barryd said:


> Ah But thats just a posh smiley. You have used the image of a man with steam coming out if his ears to show the emotion your feeling. Just sayin.


Not a smiley Barry, just showing Kev how I look every time I see a smiley, and what effect they have on me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I have sympathy with Drew's views on smileys. Others are free to use them of course but I don't use them and often find it impossible when reading posts which include them to understand what this or that smiley is intended to mean. I hope to understand and convey meanings using words.
> 
> Having been criticised recently for not using them I just thought I'd mention it.


I dunno why anyone would criticise for the none use of them, just can't please some folks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Not a smiley Barry, just showing Kev how I look every time I see a smiley, and what effect they have on me.


I have to agree with Barfy, it's a smiley, not in the strictest sense, but it is/was an image indicating an emotion or feeling, so it is by definition bordering on being a smiley, so you have to cease and desist as I didn't like it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting it though Drew, I may find a use for it later.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I'm a big boy now and can accept anything thrown at me as long as it is in fun, either with or without the use of Whatnots. I know that sometimes I myself can go too far and regret it afterwards. If, I am serious about something you will know immediately otherwise it is "Tongue in Cheek".


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drew said:


> I'm a big boy now and can accept anything thrown at me as long as it is in fun, either with or without the use of Whatnots. I know that sometimes I myself can go too far and regret it afterwards. If, I am serious about something you will know immediately otherwise it is "*Tongue in Cheek*".


Ah perhaps this then.

Terry


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Please don't get personal Terry.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is a good one to keep in your arsenal.

I bet Alan and Drew start using them now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> I see NUKE is now directly e-mailing all previous members :wink2:tony


Not me yet............................ no more comments please.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He may or not have emailed me 

I don’t really care and I’m not checking 

I can’t believe that people who drifted away from MHF 

Would flock to follow 

I know I’m wierd 

But why would those who left us so long ago 

Join a new MHF?. In a different guise 

Did they miss us ?

Well they didn’t need to

We’ve been here all along 

Of course at a price 

Was that the problem?

£12.50 

Maybe they didnt understand , in the scheme of things 

It’s a small price to pay for some lasting friendships 

And even for some you will battle with , never call friends , but hey never get rid of anyway 

You got accustomed to them , you even need them 

Although of course , you will never admit that 

Except 

Well that smile 

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes ive had an email now, to my works email it was sent.

Straight to the delete button my finger went.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I have sympathy with Drew's views on smileys. Others are free to use them of course but I don't use them and often find it impossible when reading posts which include them to understand what this or that smiley is intended to mean. I hope to understand and convey meanings using words.
> 
> Having been criticised recently for not using them I just thought I'd mention it.


If you click on a small one, it will bring up a spreadsheet with the description next to it. Not that one man's interpretation will the same as the next.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for the information. I am not ungrateful for your enlightenment but I don't think I'd ever bother actually checking what one of the daft things is supposed to mean. I do wonder though if the people using them also see the meaning before deciding which to use as some of them look to me to be sneering.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Drew said:


> Smileys rule though, *almost everyone uses them,* must just be a blind spot for you I suppose.
> 
> If everybody jumped off a cliff, would you follow them?


:frown2::frown2::frown2: Grumpy Old Man. That time of year, innit? Every year the same.:crying::serious::agrue::angryfire::stfu::-?:shaking2::dontknow::blah5::blah5::blah5::leftfighter4::killerheadache::shocked!::eyeslam::sad9::angry7::rightfighter7::scratch::blowkiss:

50 ways to leave your lover... no, show your feelings.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

harsh my Coppo 

But quite right 

If they didn’t come here

Why on earth would they want to meet up on a forum restarted , a new MHF ?

We have Motorhome, where we can keep in touch if the worst comes to the worst 

And of course Barry’s site, which is a bit too much for my delicate sensibilities 

Although as red riding hood I’m happy to “ whisk a pistol from my knickers , sorry R Dahl 

There are dozens of alternatives

But for me there is only one, the people on here , that once were so many more 

But they chose to leave 

Some I’m stuck with you lot 

Sandra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> Why on earth would they want to meet up on a forum restarted , a new MHF ?
> 
> Sandra


Because the mainstay of MHF was the rally group not the forum per sae. Many of the members rallied regularly with MHF but did not post very often or at all[and vice versa of course].
MHF Rally Group business has become impossible to carry out because it never migrated to the new MHF site and stubbornly remained on the old one. I believe it was because it came under the VS too difficult to do due to old software.

My guess is that those who wish to rally together as they do/did under MHF will migrate to the new forum for their business.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great

I wish them the best 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But if the site url to the current MHF rallies that was given in Scottie's post recently (NOT the one starting www.motorhomefacts.com - sorry, it's too difficult for me to search on the EMV) were plastered on the front page, would that not solve the problem?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt it Jean

Forums it seems are fickle 

People come and go 

I received an email today saying that someone on the “new” MH facts wondered why I had not joined, people were asking about me on there 

I haven’t joined because I never left MHF, I was devastated to lose those who used to be here , but I learnt I wasn’t as important to them as they were to me 

Or maybe they weren’t as “sad ‘ an individual as I was 

My friends are here and to me that’s important 

Including those I disagree with who remain my friends until they quit me 

I don’t need vast amounts of would be friends 

Just those I have and those I’ve yet to meet on this forum 

And if and when it closes , it owes me nothing 

It’s more than repaid me 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think it a bad thing that he has started a new forum, look how he got old MHF going, just more like his motives are possibly a little suspect at least, but it may be that he is simply trying again to get it right as it went so wrong last time on a tech level, only time will tell, I've gone over, and it's okay, just another forum, slightly different, not quite fully functional yet, but not been on for about a week, but some suggestions have been taken on board, and changes made.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

As an aside he is now selling Nature Pure water filters and replacement cartridges, which have been unavailable in the UK since the problems with the original distributer.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

chasper said:


> As an aside he is now selling Nature Pure water filters and replacement cartridges, which have been unavailable in the UK since the problems with the original distributer.


Wasn't that a pyramid selling organisation and banned?

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

chasper said:


> As an aside he is now selling Nature Pure water filters and replacement cartridges, which have been unavailable in the UK since the problems with the original distributer.


I had an e-mail circular from him about that.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

No they are american made water filters and replacement cartridges, they were sold by UK based company. until the guy (Harold?) was found to be fitting a inferior filter into the canisters. The american company stopped him trading and it has been only possible to get the filters from america, which was quite expensive when you factor in postage and import costs. The guy who found him out was Techno who used to be a member on here, but i think he now resides on Fun!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

rayc said:


> Because the mainstay of MHF was the rally group not the forum per sae. Many of the members rallied regularly with MHF but did not post very often or at all[and vice versa of course].
> MHF Rally Group business has become impossible to carry out because it never migrated to the new MHF site and stubbornly remained on the old one. I believe it was because it came under the VS too difficult to do due to old software.
> 
> My guess is that those who wish to rally together as they do/did under MHF will migrate to the new forum for their business.


Just another nail in the MHF coffin, sadly driven in by VS due to them being unable/unwilling to provide the Rally Group with a workable platform. Once the group sorts it out at their AGM and get insurance coverage Nuke's site, already testing a platform, will win their support and you can't blame the group, good luck to them.

Terry


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Just another nail in the MHF coffin, sadly driven in by VS due to them being unable/unwilling to provide the Rally Group with a workable platform. Once the group sorts it out at their AGM and get insurance coverage Nuke's site, already testing a platform, will win their support and you can't blame the group, good luck to them.
> 
> Terry


I do not believe that any rally group will survive without a home based leadership team. VS have as much interest in UK motor home rallies as I have in North American ice hockey i.e none


----------

